#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται τοπογραφικό  όργανο για αγορά

## bitsikk

επιθυμώ να αγοράσω γεωδαιτικό σταθμό από συνάδελφο μηχανικό
με τα κάτωθι χαρακτηριστηκα:
-περιβάλλον windows ή αντίστοιχο
-αρχική αγορά από το 2010 και μετά
-ελαφρός μεταχειρισμένος

επικοινωνία : bitsikk@hotmail.com

----------

